# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Πρόσκληση σε γεύμα με τον κόμβο 173

## JS

Δοκιμαστικά ανέβασα μια ομνι στα 4μ του ιστού με essid awmn173-test-omni με τσίτα την ισχύ και κανάλι 11.
Τρέχτε για δοκιμές γιατί θα κατέβει σύντομα (ίσως μείνει για καμμια βδομάδα).

Η ομνι είναι μια χορηγία του pater_familias ή mplets ή πήδημα_&_παιδί ή ο_καρπερός ή Αλέκος ή Ταινίας  ::

----------


## monotone

Χμμ.. γιαυτό δεν πιάνω τίποτα εγώ; Παύει να λειτουργεί το AP του Pater_Familia?

----------


## JS

Είναι προσωρινά γιατί πρέπει να φτιαχτεί καλά το λινκ με τον Δημήτρη. Ίσως ανεβάσει κάποια κατευθυντική μέχρι να ξανασηκώσει την ομνι του.
Το φέουδο της Ν.Σμύρνης σας ζητάει συγγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία  ::

----------


## monotone

:: 

Τέλος πάντων, συζητήσαμε με τον Pater_Familia το ενδεχόμενο τοποθέτησης AP στη δική μου ταράτσα μιας και είμαι ψηλότερα. Πήρα OK απο διαχειριστή και σύντομα θα έχω φωτογραφίες. Φαίνεται οτι έχω καλή κάλυψη προς νότια-ανατολικά, δυστυχώς προς Συγγρού με κρύβει μια πολυκατοικία.

Βέβαια υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο μετακόμισης αλλα θα ξέρω σε περίπου δύο μήνες (θα είμαι στρατιώτης και θα εξαρτηθεί απο τη μετάθεσή μου).

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν είναι δυνατό να χρησιμοποιηθεί απλώς ενα WRT54g σαν bb router για αποφυγή ταρατσοPC;

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Δοκιμαστικά ανέβασα μια ομνι στα 4μ του ιστού με essid awmn173-test-omni με τσίτα την ισχύ και κανάλι 11.
> Τρέχτε για δοκιμές γιατί θα κατέβει σύντομα (ίσως μείνει για καμμια βδομάδα).
> 
> Η ομνι είναι μια χορηγία του pater_familias ή mplets ή πήδημα_&_παιδί ή ο_καρπερός ή Αλέκος ή Ταινίας



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

